# Nerdalize: Warmwasser aus dem Server



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nerdalize: Warmwasser aus dem Server*

						Cloud-Computing frisst Unmengen an Energie und die Anzahl der Server steigt stetig. Ein großer Teil des verbrauchten Stroms wird für die Kühlung der Rechencenter verwendet und damit im Grunde genommen verschwendet, denn man kann die Abwärme auch umnutzen. Eine entsprechende Lösung präsentiert das niederländische Unternehmen Nerdalize, die die Server-Abwärme zur Beheizung von Privathaushalten nutzbar machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nerdalize: Warmwasser aus dem Server*


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2017)

Die Idee gabs auch schon​ mit Schwimmbäder​n.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (3. Juni 2017)

Hmmm, fragt sich nur was passiert wenn mal jemand auf die lustige Idee kommt den Server bei sich anzuzapfen.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

Super Sache, ihre persönlichen Daten jetzt in unserem neuen Hochsicherheitsrechenzentrum beim Hempelmanns im Heizkeller. Sicher auch für den Hausbesitzer ne tolle Sache, wenn um 3 Uhr morgens der "Heizungstechniker" bimmelt, weil die "Heizung" abgeschmiert ist, und kritische Dienste darauf liefen.  Andererseits, umwelttechnisch gesehen ne feine Sache.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2017)

Ist eigentlich ein alter Hut. Auf die Idee, die Abwärme aus Rechenzentren sinnvoll zu nutzen, kamen die Betreiber bereits vor Jahren. Und auch die Idee, das Ganze in Privathaushalten aufzustellen ist nicht neu, siehe Server heizen Hauser | heise online (2013).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2017)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nerdalize: Warmwasser aus dem Server*


Zitat* "Vierzig Prozents des Stroms der für den Betrieb eines Servers nötig ist, wird zur Kühlung der Systeme genutzt. "*

Was soll dieser Satz? Niemand braucht in Rechnern Lüfter, die 40% der Rechnerleistung haben. Außerdem werden 100% des eingesetzten Stroms in  Wärme umgesetzt. Für intensive Falter mit einigen KW Stromverbrauch lohnt eine Betrachtung ebenso. Mich hätte viel mehr die Technik dahinter interessiert und das Temperaturniveau des Wassers für die Heizung, Wir hatten das Thema hier mal diskutiert:
Wärme der Faltrechner vom Sommer für den Winter speichern


----------



## Kuomo (3. Juni 2017)

Anstatt jedem Kunden einen  Server in den Keller zu stellen, könnte man aber auch ein Rechenzentrum bauen und von da aus Fernwärme liefern.

Mein Rechner sorgt im Winter auch dafür, dass die Heizung etwas weniger zu tun hat, nur blöd, dass ich im Sommer nicht auf Kühlung umschalten kann


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Anstatt jedem Kunden einen  Server in den Keller zu stellen, könnte man aber auch ein Rechenzentrum bauen und von da aus Fernwärme liefern.
> 
> Mein Rechner sorgt im Winter auch dafür, dass die Heizung etwas weniger zu tun hat, nur blöd, dass ich im Sommer nicht auf Kühlung umschalten kann



Davon gibts inzwischen schon einige. Werden aber auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht weit verbreitet bleiben, da gegnüber herkömmlicher Kühlung sehr hohe Investitionen im Raum stehen, und auch die Wartung seine Tücken hat, mit mal schnell einen Server ausm Rack ziehen is da nicht mehr. Ich glaube Fujitsu hatte da vor ner Weile was interessantes gezeigt, wo die ganze Hardware im Tauchbad versenkt wird, könnte dahingehend einige abschreckende Faktoren beseitigen.

EDIT: Artikel gefunden: Fujitsu-Server im Kuhlbad | heise online


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Juni 2017)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Anstatt jedem Kunden einen  Server in den Keller zu stellen, könnte man aber auch ein Rechenzentrum bauen und von da aus Fernwärme liefern.
> 
> Mein Rechner sorgt im Winter auch dafür, dass die Heizung etwas weniger zu tun hat, nur blöd, dass ich im Sommer nicht auf Kühlung umschalten kann



Afaik wird das auch schon gemacht. Das "Neue" hierbei ist nur, dass kleine Server in einzelnen Haushalten installert werden. Ob das so gut ist, wenn du einer Firma erlaubst einen Server in deinem Haus aufzustellen? Da finde ich es doch besser und sinnvoller, wenn es bei der Serverfarm bleibt und man die Energie anderweitig nutzt, etwa mit Fernwärme.


----------



## sterreich (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Außerdem werden 100% des eingesetzten Stroms in  Wärme umgesetzt.



Das wäre dann ein Wirkungsgrad von 0%. Da waren sogar Glühbirnen effektiver.


----------



## Astimon (3. Juni 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein Wirkungsgrad von 0%. Da waren sogar Glühbirnen effektiver.


Was soll eine Heizung deiner Meinung nach denn produzieren?


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zitat* "Vierzig Prozents des Stroms der für den Betrieb eines Servers nötig ist, wird zur Kühlung der Systeme genutzt. "*
> 
> Was soll dieser Satz?



Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich, dass 40% der Energie in einem RZ für die Kühlung draufgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein Wirkungsgrad von 0%. Da waren sogar Glühbirnen effektiver.


Auch eine Glühlampe erzeugt zu 100% Wärme im geschlossenen Raum, weil das Licht, nach dem Auftritt auf feste Materie in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Was kommt an einem Rechner an Energiestrom heraus? Informations- oder Verdummungsstrahlung? Es geht Energie rein, die macht da etwas und ganz zum Schluss wird alles zu Wärme, selbst die Luftbewegung der Lüfter wird dissipiert und letztendlich zu Wärme.



keinnick schrieb:


> Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich, dass 40% der Energie in einem RZ für die Kühlung draufgehen.


Werden dazu Klimaanlagen genutzt, anders könnte ich mir 40% nicht erklären? Dann wäre die Abwärme auch auf hohem Temperaturniveau    
Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, die gesamte eingesetzte Energie steht, je nach Temperaturniveau zur Verfügung


----------



## Bevier (3. Juni 2017)

Darf man sich dann als Hausbesitzer aussuchen, welcher Seite man den Strom abstellen könnte? ^^

In Zukunft steht dann z. B: auf PCGH.de dann: "Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden, Müllers sind gerade im Urlaub"...


----------



## sterreich (3. Juni 2017)

Astimon schrieb:


> Was soll eine Heizung deiner Meinung nach denn produzieren?



Hab die 100% auf Server bezogen verstanden.
Und selbst wenn es auf Heizungen bezogen war, stimmt es genauso wenig, da es 100% Wirkungsgrad einfach nicht gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es auf Heizungen bezogen war, stimmt es genauso wenig, da es 100% Wirkungsgrad einfach nicht gibt.


Hm, und wie mag sowas dann funktionieren?
Kalorimeter – Wikipedia
Ist das alles Alchemie?


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch eine Glühlampe erzeugt zu 100% Wärme im geschlossenen Raum, weil das Licht, nach dem Auftritt auf feste Materie in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Was kommt an einem Rechner an Energiestrom heraus? Informations- oder Verdummungsstrahlung? Es geht Energie rein, die macht da etwas und ganz zum Schluss wird alles zu Wärme, selbst die Luftbewegung der Lüfter wird dissipiert und letztendlich zu Wärme.
> 
> 
> Werden dazu Klimaanlagen genutzt, anders könnte ich mir 40% nicht erklären? Dann wäre die Abwärme auch auf hohem Temperaturniveau
> Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, die gesamte eingesetzte Energie steht, je nach Temperaturniveau zur Verfügung



Richtig, in den meisten Rechenzentren stehen gigantische Klimaanlagen, um die Abwärme raus zu bekommen. Sehr angenehm im Hochsommer dort zu arbeiten.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werden dazu Klimaanlagen genutzt, anders könnte ich mir 40% nicht erklären? Dann wäre die Abwärme auch auf hohem Temperaturniveau
> Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, die gesamte eingesetzte Energie steht, je nach Temperaturniveau zur Verfügung



Ja, dort nutzt man Klimaanlagen, Kalt/Warm-Gänge uvm., um die Temperatur im Griff zu behalten. Wenn es Dich interessiert: https://wr.informatik.uni-hamburg.de/_media/teaching/wintersemester_2011_2012/git-1112-rebal-gebaeudetechnik-ausarbeitung.pdf


----------



## sterreich (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch eine Glühlampe erzeugt zu 100% Wärme im geschlossenen Raum, weil das Licht, nach dem Auftritt auf feste Materie in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Was kommt an einem Rechner an Energiestrom heraus? Informations- oder Verdummungsstrahlung? Es geht Energie rein, die macht da etwas und ganz zum Schluss wird alles zu Wärme, selbst die Luftbewegung der Lüfter wird dissipiert und letztendlich zu Wärme.
> 
> 
> Werden dazu Klimaanlagen genutzt, anders könnte ich mir 40% nicht erklären? Dann wäre die Abwärme auch auf hohem Temperaturniveau
> Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, die gesamte eingesetzte Energie steht, je nach Temperaturniveau zur Verfügung



5% Licht, 95% Abwärme.
Natürlich, das entstehende "Abfallprodukt" ist zu 100% Abwärme. Allerdings wurde gewisser Teil der Energie für den Verwendungszweck des Servers verwendet. Berechnung, Persistierung, etc. brauchen Energie und die kann gar nicht zu Abwärme werden, da sie schon anders umgewandelt (bspw. Bewegung des Schreib/Lesekopfes) wurde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hm, und wie mag sowas dann funktionieren?
> Kalorimeter – Wikipedia
> Ist das alles Alchemie?



Lass es mich umformulieren: Bei Heizungen gibt es keine 100% Wirkungsgrad. Das höchste das mir untergekommen ist sind 99.9% (Beworben mit 111%)


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2017)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Super Sache, ihre persönlichen Daten jetzt in unserem neuen Hochsicherheitsrechenzentrum beim Hempelmanns im Heizkeller. Sicher auch für den Hausbesitzer ne tolle Sache, wenn um 3 Uhr morgens der "Heizungstechniker" bimmelt, weil die "Heizung" abgeschmiert ist, und kritische Dienste darauf liefen.  Andererseits, umwelttechnisch gesehen ne feine Sache.



Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, wozu gibt es die AES Verschlüsselung. Das das ganze auf dem Cloudgedöhns basiert können einzelne Rechner ruhig ausfallen.



Kuomo schrieb:


> Anstatt jedem Kunden einen  Server in den Keller zu stellen, könnte man aber auch ein Rechenzentrum bauen und von da aus Fernwärme liefern.
> 
> Mein Rechner sorgt im Winter auch dafür, dass die Heizung etwas weniger zu tun hat, nur blöd, dass ich im Sommer nicht auf Kühlung umschalten kann



Fernwärmenetze sind recht teuer und einmal die kompletten Straßen der Stadt aufzureißen ist nicht so prickelnd. Mit der Lösung kann man es dezentral machen, nur die Sache mit der schnellen Internetverbindung muß noch klappen. Hat sogar Vorteile, da man immer Reserven vorhalten muß kann man die Server in unserem Winter auf der Nordhalbkugel laufen lassen und im Sommer auf der Südhalbkugel.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werden dazu Klimaanlagen genutzt? Dann wäre die Abwärme auch auf hohem Temperaturniveau



So ein Rechenzentrum erzeugt Abwärme im Megawattbereich, das wegzukühlen ist nicht so einfach. ERs gab schon diverse Pläne die Rechenzentren deshalb nach Skandinavien oder Grönland auszulagern bzw. sie im arktischen Meer zu versenken.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, wozu gibt es die AES Verschlüsselung. Das das ganze auf dem Cloudgedöhns basiert können einzelne Rechner ruhig ausfallen.



Vollkommen richtig, im Idealfall ist das ganze mehrfach Redundant, und vor Fremdzugriff bestmöglich gesichert. Dass man mit social Engineering bei einer unbedarften Privatperson allerdings wesentlich leichter unbefugten Zugriff erlangen kann, als in einem abgesicherten Rechenzentrum mit ensprechend geschultem Personal, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ausserdem ist der Idealfall leider rein hypothetisch, und somit das Risiko von ungewolltem Datenreichtum oder Ausfall kritischer Strukturen aufgrund von Konfigurationsfehlern durchaus plausibel.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> 5% Licht, 95% Abwärme.
> Natürlich, das entstehende "Abfallprodukt" ist zu 100% Abwärme. Allerdings wurde gewisser Teil der Energie für den Verwendungszweck des Servers verwendet. Berechnung, Persistierung, etc. brauchen Energie und die kann gar nicht zu Abwärme werden, da sie schon anders umgewandelt (bspw. Bewegung des Schreib/Lesekopfes) wurde.



"Berechnungen" sind energietechnisch gesehen irrelevant, ein Computer ist in der Energietechnik eine Heizung, die obendrein auch im Sommer läuft. Auch dass sich die Schreib-/Leseköpfe bewegen ist egal, da diese Energie in der HDD fast komplett in Wärme umgewandelt wird.

Nicht Wäreme sind im Computer die Magnetisierunge der HDD, der Ladungewechsel in der SSD, ein wenig Licht (besonders die neuen Systeme leuchten brutal) und etwas Krach aka Schallenergie. Wenn man alles Zusammenrechnet, dann liegt man üblicherweise bei weit unter 0,1W, der Rest ist Wärme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> 5% Licht, 95% Abwärme.
> Natürlich, das entstehende "Abfallprodukt" ist zu 100% Abwärme. Allerdings wurde gewisser Teil der Energie für den Verwendungszweck des Servers verwendet. Berechnung, Persistierung, etc. brauchen Energie und die kann gar nicht zu Abwärme werden, da sie schon anders umgewandelt (bspw. Bewegung des Schreib/Lesekopfes) wurde.


Aha, dann sammelt sich also Energie in Festplatten und sie werden immer schwerer mit der Zeit?
- Sarkasmus Ende - 

Halte ich für ein Gerücht und eine falsche Sichtweise. Wenn ich einen kleinen Magneten in der
Platte oder einen Transistor umschalte, benötigt das zwar Energie, die wird aber restlos in
Wärme umgewandelt.

Und den anderen Danke für die Hinweise zu Klimaanlagen. Was für eine Energieverschwendung...


Pu244 schrieb:


> So ein Rechenzentrum erzeugt Abwärme im Megawattbereich, .


Wenn man sich Gedanken dazu machen würde, wäre es sehr einfach, ohne Klimaanlage auszukommen. 
Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, andererseits kauft man als Großverbraucher Stom im Bereich um 4-6Cent/kWh, 
da ist jede Investition z.B. in Lüftungstürme zu teuer.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2017)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, im Idealfall ist das ganze mehrfach Redundant, und vor Fremdzugriff bestmöglich gesichert. Dass man mit social Engineering bei einer unbedarften Privatperson allerdings wesentlich leichter unbefugten Zugriff erlangen kann, als in einem abgesicherten Rechenzentrum mit ensprechend geschultem Personal, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ausserdem ist der Idealfall leider rein hypothetisch, und somit das Risiko von ungewolltem Datenreichtum oder Ausfall kritischer Strukturen aufgrund von Konfigurationsfehlern durchaus plausibel.



Der Privatmann (oder auch Frau), bei dem das Ding steht, wird keinen Zugriff darauf haben. Alles was das steht ist ein Kasten, mit einem verplombten Anschlußfeld für das Terminal des Wartungstechnikers. Selbst wenn man die Plombe bricht, wir man sich nicht auf dem Server einloggen können und selbst wenn man ihn auseinanderbaut, ist der Inhalt der HDD verschlüsselt. Die eigentlichen Berechnungen laufen wiederum verschlüsselt ab, sodass auch keine Gefahr besteht wenn die Hardware kompromittiert wurde. Man hat da schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht, besonders beim distributed Computing.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Privatmann (oder auch Frau), bei dem das Ding steht, wird keinen Zugriff darauf haben. Alles was das steht ist ein Kasten, mit einem verplombten Anschlußfeld für das Terminal des Wartungstechnikers. Selbst wenn man die Plombe bricht, wir man sich nicht auf dem Server einloggen können und selbst wenn man ihn auseinanderbaut, ist der Inhalt der HDD verschlüsselt. Die eigentlichen Berechnungen laufen wiederum verschlüsselt ab, sodass auch keine Gefahr besteht wenn die Hardware kompromittiert wurde. Man hat da schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht, besonders beim distributed Computing.



Wenn beim heutigen Stand der Technik keine Gefahr bestehen würde, würden nicht sogar bei den großen Datenschnorchlern, welche Profis im Umgang mit Sicherheitslücken sein sollten, immer wieder erhebliche Datenlecks auftreten. Siehe wiederholte NSA & CO Leaks. Und der gefährlichste Angriffsvektor ist und bleibt physischer Zugriff auf ein System. Von Zugriffsmöglichkeiten der Privatpersonen bei denen die Kisten stehen, habe ich auch nicht gesprochen, sondern von der geringeren Sicherheit gegenüber einem abgesicherten und überwachtem Rechenzentrum.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2017)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Wenn beim heutigen Stand der Technik keine Gefahr bestehen würde, würden nicht sogar bei den großen Datenschnorchlern, welche Profis im Umgang mit Sicherheitslücken sein sollten, immer wieder erhebliche Datenlecks auftreten. Siehe wiederholte NSA & CO Leaks. Und der gefährlichste Angriffsvektor ist und bleibt physischer Zugriff auf ein System. Von Zugriffsmöglichkeiten der Privatpersonen bei denen die Kisten stehen, habe ich auch nicht gesprochen, sondern von der geringeren Sicherheit gegenüber einem abgesicherten und überwachtem Rechenzentrum.



Bei allen Leaks, die es im Moment so gibt, hat eigentlich immer jemand, mit Berechtigungen, das Zeug direkt abgesaugt. Das Einbrechen in ein Rechenzentrum, wie man es in einigen Filmen so sieht, spielt hingegen eigentlich keine Rolle. Falls du Fälle kennst, in denen es anders war, wäre sehr dankbar wenn du die Links posten kannst. Bei Cloudsystemen ist es ja nochmal ein paar Nummern schwerer, weil man nicht bestimmen kann was wo liegt und teilweise auch nur Bruchstücke vorhanden sind.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Juni 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei allen Leaks, die es im Moment so gibt, hat eigentlich immer jemand, mit Berechtigungen, das Zeug direkt abgesaugt hat. Das einbrechen in ein Rechenzentrum, wie man es in einigen Filmen so sieht, spielt hingegen eigentlich keine Rolle. Falls du Fälle kennst, in denen es anders war, wäre sehr dankbar wenn du die Links posten kannst. Bei Cloudsystemen ist es ja nochmal ein paar Nummern schwerer, weil man nicht bestimmen kann was wo liegt und teilweise auch nur Bruchstücke vorhanden sind.



Gernau davon rede ich, ein unbefugter Zugriff einer nicht berechtigten Person in einem abgesichterten Rechenzentrum ist ein sehr unwahrscheinlicher Fall. Die Möglichkeit bei einer Privatperson, einen echten Techniker von einem falschen zu unterscheiden wiederum wesentlich geringer als bei einem Rechenzentrum. Ergo besteht eine potentiell größere Gefährdungslage bei einer Privatperson als in einem Rechnzentrum. Mehr habe ich auch nicht ausgesagt. Ob das nun wirklich jemand ausnutzen würde, inwieweit die Systeme abgsichert sind, und ob ein physischer Angriff dann auch erfolgreich wäre, ändert nichts an diesem Sachverhalt und meiner grundsätzlichen Aussage.

Von dem Fall Snowden und ein paar weiteren, wo die Leaker selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind, abgesehen, ist mir persönlich nichts bekannt, was die genaue Herkunft eines Großteils des veröffentlichten Materials genau bennen könnte.  zB die Leaks der Shadowbroker. Ob das nun direkter Zugriff von Berechtigten, Unberechtigten oder ein Zugriff von außen war, Sicherheitslücken oder social Engineering... jede Technik ist nur so lange sicher, bis sie jemand umgeht.

Da du allerdings zu wissen scheinst, woher die Leaks im einzelnen stammen, wäre ich dir wiederum für glaubhafte Quellen dankbar.

EDIT: Und noch eine kleine Lektüre zum Thema "In der Cloud is alles Sicherer" Cloudbleed: Geheime Inhalte von Millionen Webseiten durch Cloudflare offentlich |
                heise Security

Ich könnte hier noch wesentlich mehr zu diesem Thema auf und ausführen, auch aus beruflicher Erfahrung. Ist aber einerseits OT und Google spuckt dazu mehr als genug dazu aus.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zitat* "Vierzig Prozents des Stroms der für den Betrieb eines Servers nötig ist, wird zur Kühlung der Systeme genutzt. "*
> 
> Was soll dieser Satz? Niemand braucht in Rechnern Lüfter, die 40% der Rechnerleistung haben. Außerdem werden 100% des eingesetzten Stroms in  Wärme umgesetzt. Für intensive Falter mit einigen KW Stromverbrauch lohnt eine Betrachtung ebenso. Mich hätte viel mehr die Technik dahinter interessiert und das Temperaturniveau des Wassers für die Heizung, Wir hatten das Thema hier mal diskutiert:
> Wärme der Faltrechner vom Sommer für den Winter speichern


Serverfarmen haben idr. gigantische Abluftanlagen und Klimaanlagen. Da reichen ein paar Lüfter nicht mehr aus


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2017)

Coole Idee aber ich wil bei mir zu Hause keinen Server stehen haben, Fernwärme wäre mir da deutlich lieber.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, dann sammelt sich also Energie in Festplatten und sie werden immer schwerer mit der Zeit?
> - Sarkasmus Ende -
> 
> Halte ich für ein Gerücht und eine falsche Sichtweise. Wenn ich einen kleinen Magneten in der
> ...



Wasserbasierte Kühlsysteme für Serverfarmen sind stark im Kommen. Die direkte Flüssigkeitskühlung scheut man zwar abseits homogener Großrechner weiterhin, weil sie die Wartung erschwert. Beispielsweise Google setzt aber seit einigen Jahren konsequent auf Luft-Wasser-Wärmetauscher um die Hitze aus den Serverräumen zu befördern. Global dürften die meisten Anbieter aber noch Klimaanlagen nutzen – Strom wird vieler Orten sehr billig angeboten und je nach geographischer Breite erfordern Systeme ohne aktive Wärmepumpe eine sehr sorgfältige Planung damit es im Sommer nicht zu heiß wird beziehungsweise sich im Winter kein Kondenswasser bildet. Ökologisch wäre es diesen Konstruktionsaufwand zwar absolut wert, ökonomisch aber nicht unbedingt.
Davon abgesehen:
Nerdalize wird sich, wie alle vergleichenden Hersteller, garantiert auf das "herkömmliche Rechenzentrum" beziehen. Und wir wissen ja von diversen anderen Produkten des alltäglichen Lebens was für Pfuscher bei der Herkömmlich AG arbeiten


----------



## spawa93 (3. Juni 2017)

Ja die Niederländer sind fix.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Juni 2017)

ich halte das konzept für groben unfug, während privaten haushalten meist das thermische budget eines raspies genügt, also <10W, sind bei kleineren betrieben eher xeon´s mit maximal 140w vertreten also ist man bei der wärmeleistung auch nicht über 500w, und dafür sollen die sich die anschaffungs- und wartungskosten aufbürden, kostentechnisch wird sich das nicht rechnen. bei allem was darüber hinausgeht wird die it heulen wenn sie erstmal den klempner brauchen um ein hardreset zumachen oder auch nur um einen port zu wechseln, mal ganz davon abgesehen das röhrich auch nicht für lau kommt und ein potenzielles risiko darstellt.

viel sinnvoller wäre es bei den klimaanlagen einen wärmetauscher nachzurüsten.


----------



## amdahl (4. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man sich Gedanken dazu machen würde, wäre es sehr einfach, ohne Klimaanlage auszukommen.



Du bist echt der Knaller. Da werden seit Urzeiten in Rechenzentren Megawatt sinnlos für die Kühlung verbraten. Dabei hätte man nur mal dich fragen müssen wie es richtig geht.


----------



## P3PRi (4. Juni 2017)

Und bei 30C im Sommer schwitzt man sich einen ab weil man die "Heizung" nicht ausmachen darf? Genial!


----------



## Goitonthefloor (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Nerdalize: Warmwasser aus dem Server in Holland*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Winter  wenn meine Ethereum Farm dann die heizkosten drückt :>


----------



## troppa (4. Juni 2017)

beercarrier schrieb:


> ich halte das konzept für groben unfug,



Ist es auch.



beercarrier schrieb:


> während privaten haushalten meist das thermische budget eines raspies genügt, also <10W, sind bei kleineren betrieben eher xeon´s mit maximal 140w vertreten also ist man bei der wärmeleistung auch nicht über 500w, und dafür sollen die sich die anschaffungs- und wartungskosten aufbürden, kostentechnisch wird sich das nicht rechnen. bei allem was darüber hinausgeht wird die it heulen wenn sie erstmal den klempner brauchen um ein hardreset zumachen oder auch nur um einen port zu wechseln, mal ganz davon abgesehen das röhrich auch nicht für lau kommt und ein potenzielles risiko darstellt.



Die Idee war wohl ehr, das Rechnenzentren zu mindest einen Teil der Rechenlast auf diese neumodischen Untertischgeräte umlegen. 

@Topic:

Das halte ich persönlich für Quatsch, weil die Internetanbindung mehr zusätzliche Leistung verbrauchen wird, als das was diese Heizung abgeben kann. Vergleichen wir doch mal diese "Serverheizung" mit einen klassischen Untertischgerät, welches mindestens mal 2000Watt Wärmeleistung hat. Hieße dann der Server müsste schon ein Mainframenode sein, da er bei angenommen 40% Abwärmeenergie 5000 Watt verbrauchen müsste, damit man warm duschen kann. In diesem Fall wäre selbst ne 1 GBit Leitung allein mit dem Rechennachschub überfordert. Und da ist die zusätzliche Rechenleistung und Bandbreite für die Verwaltung des Verteilten Rechnens nicht berücksichtigt. Wenn dann der Server abschalten muss, weil der Warmwasserspeicher voll ist, müssten die Daten bei ner Cloud auch noch komplett verschoben werden. Aber wie auch immer diese 40% halte ich sowieso für überholt bei neueren Rechnenzentren halte ich 25% maximal 30% für realistischer. Mit neuster Technik wie z.B. Wärmetauschertüren können es sogar nur 10-15% sein. Bei Google z. B. laufen die Server auch einfach heißer statt 22° Ansaugtemperatur, glaub ich 27° oder 28°, was die Effizienz zusätzlich steigert und die Haltbarkeit von normaler Hardware nicht drastisch verkürzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Knaller. Da werden seit Urzeiten in Rechenzentren Megawatt sinnlos für die Kühlung verbraten. .


Querdenken... 

Wie Thorsten schon sagt, anstatt Klimaanlagen z.B. einfache Wasser-Luftwärmetauscher. Da gibt es, 
wenn man sich in Ruhe hinsetzt und das Problem ernst nimmt sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Aber Energie 
ist einfach noch viel zu billig, das ist das Problem. Ökonomisch lohnt Energie sparen selten, weil andere.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Querdenken...
> 
> Wie Thorsten schon sagt, anstatt Klimaanlagen z.B. einfache Wasser-Luftwärmetauscher. Da gibt es,
> wenn man sich in Ruhe hinsetzt und das Problem ernst nimmt sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Aber Energie
> ist einfach noch viel zu billig, das ist das Problem. Ökonomisch lohnt Energie sparen selten, weil andere.



Warum soll man als energieintensives Unternehmen auch Energie sparen wen man einfach drohen kann Jobs ins Ausland zu verlagern wen man mehr zahlen / investieren soll und die Politik dann halt eine einseitige Kostenumlegung auf die Normalverbraucher macht.
Umsonst Zahlt der Normalverbraucher inzwischen nicht schon fast 30cent die KW/h für seinen Strom, während unter anderem energieintensive Unternehmen subventioniert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum soll man als energieintensives Unternehmen auch Energie sparen wen man einfach drohen kann Jobs ins Ausland zu verlagern wen man mehr zahlen / investieren soll und die Politik dann halt eine einseitige Kostenumlegung auf die Normalverbraucher macht. Umsonst Zahlt der Normalverbraucher inzwischen nicht schon fast 30cent die KW/h für seinen Strom, während unter anderem energieintensive Unternehmen subventioniert werden.


Das ist die Situation hier, nicht weltweit, beschreibt aber  eines der Probleme.

Und dann schaut man auf dümmste kleine Termiten mit einem Gehirn von wenigen
Millionen Zellen und sieht riesige Bauten mit Klimatisierung und konstanter Tem-
peratur im Brutbereich. Und wir nutzt Klimaanlagen....

Naja, in vielen Regionen der Erde ist es aber auch schwer, im Sommer auf 25°C 
ohne Klimaanlage zu kommen und das Problem sind weniger Rechenzentren als
hunderte von Millionen klimatisierte Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## cesimbra (5. Juni 2017)

troppa schrieb:


> [...]
> Das halte ich persönlich für Quatsch, weil die Internetanbindung mehr zusätzliche Leistung verbrauchen wird, als das was diese Heizung abgeben kann.



Hast Du mal prime95 zum Benchen genutzt? Das ist so ein Beispiel (Du arbeitest dann nämlich bei verteiltem Rechnen mit), es gibt viele Aufgaben, bei denen der Datenverkehr und der Leistungsbedarf einer Aufgabe in keiner direkten Beziehung stehen – schau Dir etwa Folding@home oder sowas an. Es gibt tausenderlei Aufgaben solcher Art.

Sicher hast Du insofern Recht, als daß es ebenso einige, ja eine ganze Menge Aufgaben gibt, die sich mit solcher Infrastruktur nur ineffizient lösen ließen, weil in der Tat der Datenverkehr einen ganz erheblichen Anteil, ja oft den Löwenanteil der Prozessenergie verbrauchen würde. Da ist man dann gegen die schnellen, kurzen, breitbandigen und doch vergleichsweise energiesparenden Verbindungen in einem Rechenzentrum ganz erheblich im Nachteil. Aber das ist eben nur ein Teil der Aufgaben.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juni 2017)

Im kleinen Rahmen arbeite ich hier auch nach dem Prinzip.. Im Waschraum steht ein Boiler mit Luft-Wärmepumpe. Der hat es gern wenn die Luft warm ist weil er dann deutlich effizienter arbeiten kann als wenn er die kalte Kellerluft mit im Winter 12 Grad und Sommer 16 Grad nehmen muss. Also habe ich 2 Leitungen der Wasserkühlung von meinem Simulator da rüber gelegt, der Radiator hängt ebenfalls dort. Ein 2. Wasserkreislauf der das Kühlwasser dann da rüber befördert und fertig. Ich hab in Zimmer 1 weniger Wärme drin und der Boiler hat wärmere Luft und verbraucht dadurch weniger Strom. Win/Win Situation sozusagen. Wie gut es in der Praxis funktioniert weiss ich dann in etwa in einem Jahr


----------



## cesimbra (7. Juni 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Im kleinen Rahmen arbeite ich hier auch nach dem Prinzip.. Im Waschraum steht ein Boiler mit Luft-Wärmepumpe. Der hat es gern wenn die Luft warm ist weil er dann deutlich effizienter arbeiten kann als wenn er die kalte Kellerluft mit im Winter 12 Grad und Sommer 16 Grad nehmen muss. Also habe ich 2 Leitungen der Wasserkühlung von meinem Simulator da rüber gelegt, der Radiator hängt ebenfalls dort. Ein 2. Wasserkreislauf der das Kühlwasser dann da rüber befördert und fertig. Ich hab in Zimmer 1 weniger Wärme drin und der Boiler hat wärmere Luft und verbraucht dadurch weniger Strom. Win/Win Situation sozusagen. Wie gut es in der Praxis funktioniert weiss ich dann in etwa in einem Jahr



Nach meiner (übrigens durchaus hinterfragenswerten ; ) Kenntnis kannst Du damit eher die maximale Leistung als den (Teillast-)Verbrauch tunen. Das Kältemittel wird so ziemlich immer verdampfen (ist halt Auslegung auf einen Temperaturbereich) und halt einen Sättigungsdruck herstellen, die Arbeit ist dann das Komprimieren.

Edith fügt überzeugt hinzu, daß sie von meiner Aussage zunehmend weniger überzeugt ist.


----------



## amdahl (7. Juni 2017)

Gibts davon Bilder?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juni 2017)

Kann ich rein stellen. Bilder von den Leitungen wo später der PC angeschlossen wird, danach die Durchführung ins Zimmer gegenüber, die Radiatoren an der Wand und der Wärmepumpenboiler. Je wärmer der Raum ist desto besser natürlich. Die Wasserkühlung wird später einen i7-3930K@4.00GHz, 2 dicke Graphikkarten, Mainboard sowie einen i3, normales Mainboard und 2 kleinere GPU's kühlen. Ich rechne also aus Erfahrung mit Wassertemperatur von 35 bis 40 Grad im Dauerbetrieb, sollte also auch gut heizen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troppa (11. Juni 2017)

cesimbra schrieb:


> Hast Du mal prime95 zum Benchen genutzt? Das ist so ein Beispiel (Du arbeitest dann nämlich bei verteiltem Rechnen mit), es gibt viele Aufgaben, bei denen der Datenverkehr und der Leistungsbedarf einer Aufgabe in keiner direkten Beziehung stehen – schau Dir etwa Folding@home oder sowas an. Es gibt tausenderlei Aufgaben solcher Art.
> 
> Sicher hast Du insofern Recht, als daß es ebenso einige, ja eine ganze Menge Aufgaben gibt, die sich mit solcher Infrastruktur nur ineffizient lösen ließen, weil in der Tat der Datenverkehr einen ganz erheblichen Anteil, ja oft den Löwenanteil der Prozessenergie verbrauchen würde. Da ist man dann gegen die schnellen, kurzen, breitbandigen und doch vergleichsweise energiesparenden Verbindungen in einem Rechenzentrum ganz erheblich im Nachteil. Aber das ist eben nur ein Teil der Aufgaben.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte es hier hauptsächlich um Clouddienste gehen. Also keine verteilte Anwendung, wie sie im Volenteer-Computing wie z. B.: Foldering@Home (ich selbst hab fast 10 Jahre bei SETI@Home mitgemacht) verwendet werden, wo hauptsächlich heruntergeladen wird und nur das Ergebnis herauf. Meine Überlegung war z. B.: bei Software as a Service, wo zwar auch nur ein geringer Datenauftausch stattfindet, aber ein Server viele User versorgen muss, um rentabel und auch "wärmeerzeugend" zu arbeiten. Dies wäre, meiner Meinung nach, mit allem unter einer 100 Mbit DL/UL Leitung nur kaum möglich. Hinzu kommt, dass der Verteilungserver noch einmal zusätzlich, zu den Netzwerkknotenservern, Energie benötigt, um die Daten vom Nerdalize zum Server und von dort zum User zu transportieren. Ja zugegeben vlt. nicht mehr Leistung als der Nerdalize als Wärme erzeugt, aber genug um die Märe von der Effizenzsteigerung durch "Zweitverwertung" zu negieren. Da ist das System von Kuhprah sicherlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber, was die Effizenzsteigerung und ökologische Nachhaltigkeit angeht.


----------

